# Hvlp



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently was playing around with a cheap husky hvlp sprayer that I bought. Was really impressed with the smooth finish. I'm looking to do more kitchen cabinets and would like to purchase a system that can spray stains up to latex. Already have airless but think the hvlp produces a better finish. Something a little better than entry level. Any recommendations? Most of my jobs are latex with doors, cabinets, etc. mainly using BM advance and sw pro classic. 
Thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If I were buying a new system I would go with a six stage (I have a four stage) turbine HVLP, or perhaps even an air assist airless (AAA) system.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a Fuji. There is a lot of info about Titan and Graco.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I own a Fugi.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen a lot of people using Fuji and they seem happy about them. That one is on my radar. What do you dislike about the 4 stage?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuji is great. I have a Fuji gold q4 system and it's a really good gun/turbine. Once in awhile I have had issues in the past with the gun sealing either from gunk build up or usually the plastic caps. Just carry a couple around and a spare cup in case the wings get bent and you'll be fine. I bought a cap spray and that was a mistake. Just my experience

Edit: 
I forgot to mention that the filters need to be dusted off fairly often.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ddelaney said:


> Yeah, I've seen a lot of people using Fuji and they seem happy about them. That one is on my radar. What do you dislike about the 4 stage?


It's great for spraying oil and stains/urethanes, but IMO not so much for latexes - especially on larger surfaces such as doors. With that said, I will admit that if I were to spend a lot of time trying to perfect it with a specific product I could possibly get it dialed in to do a pretty good job. I just don't care that it would take so much effort to acquire that state of achievement. IMO it shouldn't be that difficult.

In all other aspects I think the Fugi is a really good unit. It's very well made and of high quality. I would likely buy a six stage of theirs in a heartbeat - but I don't think they have one yet.

Hopefully Damon will chime in here soon. He has spent much more time than I have in working with HVLPs and developing techniques for achieving quality finishes.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Years ago I went from el cheapo hvlp all the way to a 6 stage,, definitely worth it, in hindsight I think I would have preferred to spend alittle more for the AAA. The difference is minimal in quality but the AAA would be able to better handle my current speed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Danahy said:


> Years ago I went from el cheapo hvlp all the way to a 6 stage,, definitely worth it, in hindsight I think I would have preferred to spend alittle more for the AAA. The difference is minimal in quality but the AAA would be able to better handle my current speed.


I agree. I would likely opt for a AAA over a six stage HVLP as well.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Sw rep emailed me today. Thinks I should go with the graco 9.5. $1300.00. Can't really afford the aaa right now. I will be using it mainly for latex paints. What do you guys think?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

ddelaney said:


> Sw rep emailed me today. Thinks I should go with the graco 9.5. $1300.00. Can't really afford the aaa right now. I will be using it mainly for latex paints. What do you guys think?


It's a decent price for the unit.

*But, beware that you'll have to thin down your paint in order to spray/atomize appropriately. I know they call day you can spray it right out of the can, but I've never seen someone do it without some sort of orange peel or speckles. 
But I have seen and done countless thinning and watched it spray very fine.

Just remember when you thin down latex paint it had a tendency to change color a bit. Even after several coats of you do touchup with a brush straight out of the can you'll see the difference.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

ddelaney said:


> Sw rep emailed me today. Thinks I should go with the graco 9.5. $1300.00. Can't really afford the aaa right now. I will be using it mainly for latex paints. What do you guys think?




Portland Compressor has it for 1249.00 and spraymall.com will beat any listed price by 50 so you can get your graco 9.5 from them for $1199.00

I will add from what I have researched if I was only spraying latex through it I would go with another unit, Maybe the apollo or capspray 115.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

ddelaney said:


> Sw rep emailed me today. Thinks I should go with the graco 9.5. $1300.00. Can't really afford the aaa right now. I will be using it mainly for latex paints. What do you guys think?


Trust me save your money if you going to spray Latex with it.
I use to have two HVLP Titan 115 and the Apollo 1050VR never like spraying latex with them, I sold the Titan and kept the Apollo to use for different materials.
Good luck, Dan.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I haven't used my HVLP in a while. 
I agree with RH it's hard spraying big things like doors. 
We don't spray much working in occupied homes mainly. 
One huge advantage of hvlp is no spitting like the airless guns do. 
My current favorite sprayer is a littje Titan ED655+ I picked up on craigslist for a song. Neat little pump with a 25' hose.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

whats the opinion of the fugi Mini mite 4?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ddelaney said:


> I recently was playing around with a cheap husky hvlp sprayer that I bought. Was really impressed with the smooth finish. I'm looking to do more kitchen cabinets and would like to purchase a system that can spray stains up to latex. Already have airless but think the hvlp produces a better finish. Something a little better than entry level. Any recommendations? Most of my jobs are latex with doors, cabinets, etc. mainly using BM advance and sw pro classic.
> Thanks


I'm seeing some really nice used set ups on craigslist. Really nice clean ones for around $500 the model escapes me at the moment it's not the familiar capspray or titan ones.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> I'm seeing some really nice used set ups on craigslist. Really nice clean ones for around $500 the model escapes me at the moment it's not the familiar capspray or titan ones.


Including mine for $600 capspray 115. Including remote pump.


----------

